
Russian Supreme Court: It's OK to fine someone for repeating a historical fact - CarolineW
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/03/russian_supreme_court_upholds_conviction_for_citing_historical_fact/
======
p1esk
_Luzgin 's lawyer, Henry Reznik, said after the decision that the Supreme
Court had "discredited itself" and said he would appeal the ruling._

How does one appeal a Supreme Court decision?

~~~
woliveirajr
International organisms / courts?

Depending on the treats the country have signed, some appeal might be
possible, and sometimes the country can be penalized (having to pay, receiving
a "bad, bad country" admonetion, etc)

------
sorokod
"Oceania had always been at war with Eastasia" \- George Orwell had a clear
and penetrating view of Russian totalitarianism.

------
woliveirajr
In some countries even the release of some historical books is forbidden (mein
kampf, for example) and is considered a crime.

